# New tip strategy



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I'm getting desperate so I came up with a new strategy. I tell a story about the awful wife and her apologetic husband (posted that story last week in the forum). I illicit sympathy from the rider while telling it in a funny way so they are entertained. I end the story with "the husband slipped me a few bucks for being patient and calm" thus putting the tip idea in their head. I'll report back next week about how strategy works. If it doesn't, I'm resorting to the old "I drive for uber cause I need a kidney" story.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

That does not work well, most riders don't give a shit what you say, just shut up and drive! I am a pretty good storyteller and have tried dozens of tales to evoke the tip, but nothing is working, all riders have this sense of empowerment that they are to be served without offering any compensation for quality service. Thank you UBER.


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> "I drive for uber cause I need a kidney" story.


lol hahaha xD


----------

